# XMLRPC mit GWT



## xKevinx (20. Sep 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich hab da ein Problem und vllt könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen .. ich hoffe zunächst mal ich schreibe den Thread in die richtige Kategorie :X

Und zwar soll ich mit GWT und XMLRPC eine Userliste aus Jira abfragen .. allerdings bin ich in Java und GWT noch ziemlicher Neuling und komme da nicht so wirklich vorwärts.

Ich würd mich über ein paar Tips oder noch besser erfahrungen sehr freuen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Kevin


----------



## Noctarius (20. Sep 2010)

GWT-Client -> GWT RCP Service -> Jira WebService

Der GWT-RCP Service ist dabei der Proxy da du mit JavaScript immer nur auf die selbe Domain zugreifen kannst, Cross-Domain-Prevention.


----------



## xKevinx (20. Sep 2010)

Danke für deine schnelle antwort,allerdings hilft mir das nicht so wirklich weiter .. ; (


----------



## Noctarius (20. Sep 2010)

In wieweit hilft dir das nicht? Ein wenig explizitere Fragen wären besser.


----------



## xKevinx (21. Sep 2010)

Entschuldige meine schwammigen Aussagen,bin halt noch ziemlich neu in der Materie, aber Danke für deine schnellen Antworten =)

Also ich hab jetzt xmlrpc-gwt - Project Hosting on Google Code runtergeladen und durch geguckt... ich kann aber selber nicht wirklich beurteilen ob es hilfreich ist oder nicht ...

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?

danke schonmal


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2010)

Du kannst doch auf Serverseite machen was du willst, bzw was Java auch immer hergibt. Auf Clientseite musst du die Cross-Domain-Restrictionen eh beachten. Wenn der GWT-Server nicht zufällig auf dem selben Server erreichbar ist wie das JIRA musst du zwangsweise den Umweg über einen Java-Server-Proxy gehen und die Antworten aufbereiten.


----------



## xKevinx (21. Sep 2010)

Was bedeutet Cross-Domain-Restrictionen  ?


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2010)

Dass du per Javascript nur auf Daten innerhalb der selben Domain zugreifen kannst. Das bedeutet entweder innerhalb der selben IP oder Domain und sogar innerhalb des selben Protokolls (also wenn das Javascript per HTTP abgerufen wurde können die Daten nicht per HTTPS geladen werden).

Braucht man trotzdem Daten von einer anderen Domain muss man diese über einen Proxy innerhalb der selben Domain holen, bei GWT z.B. über einen GWT-RPC Service.

Same origin policy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
AJAX: Bypassing XMLHTTPRequest Cross-domain Restrictions


----------



## xKevinx (21. Sep 2010)

Danke für die Info und die Links , werd ich mir gleich mal durchlesen.
Das ganze sieht so aus, das Jira ist auf ner VM installiert und der Server worauf die VM läuft steht bei uns.
Wenn du mir jetzt irgendwie nen Hinweis geben könntest , wie ich das ganze am besten beginne,hör ich auch auf zu nerven (vorerst )


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2010)

Klaro läuft Jira in einer VM. Um in der gleichen Domain zu liegen müsste aber dein GWT-App im gleichen Servlet-Container (und damit in der selben VM) laufen. Einzige Möglichkeit das zu "simulieren" ist ein vorgeschalteter (z.B.) Apache welcher die Verbindungen annimmt und entsprechend des Contextpath an die beiden dahinterliegenden Webapps weiterleitet. Damit wirkt es nach außen als lägen beide auf dem selben Server.


----------



## xKevinx (21. Sep 2010)

Ich danke dir aufjedenfall schonmal sehr ,ich werd mich mal ranmachen und schauen wie weit ich komme und was bei rum kommt.
lg Kevin


----------



## Noctarius (21. Sep 2010)

oki np ^^


----------



## xKevinx (22. Sep 2010)

ok ,die sache hat sich erledigt, soll jetzt doch über REST gemacht werden.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Sep 2010)

REST hat aber auch das selbe Problem mit der Cross-Domain Restriction  Das ist eine generelle JavaScript Einschränkung und hat nichts mit dem auf Serverseite verwendeten Zugriffsmodell zu tun.


----------

